# My First Pencil Line Soap!



## Greylady

I made my first pencil line soap! Scent is Berry Bewitching Brew. Here is a link to a picture. Do not know if this will work.

EDITED:
Trying photo bucket : Maybe now it will work!


----------



## NPgoats

Nope didn't work for me but I don't have facebook. Linda


----------



## Dorit

didnt work for mr either, would love to see it.


----------



## Greylady

Edited above but it is big! How do I resize in photo bucket?


----------



## Dorit

I dont know about PB but you can try 'save as' and save as smaller vs larger file. HTH


----------



## Anita Martin

What is a pencil line soap?


----------



## Faye Farms

Anita Martin said:


> What is a pencil line soap?


 Pour a layer of soap, then sprinkle a powdery colorant on top. Then pour another layer of soap on top of that. When I make pencil lines I use micas but powdered herbs or cocoa powder works well to. I sprinkle my colorant on with a super finely meshed stainless steel sieve. Pencil lines don't need to be straight either. It's fun to texture the first layer poured and then add the pencil line.


----------



## Dorit

WOW! thanks for sharing , Im going to try it today!!! Here is soemthing I found on the web today, make a plain log and cut it into uneven cubes, roll them in cocoa powder and place in filled mold. When you slice it it look s great. Im going to try that today also Dorit


----------



## Faye Farms

Dorit said:


> WOW! thanks for sharing , Im going to try it today!!! Here is soemthing I found on the web today, make a plain log and cut it into uneven cubes, roll them in cocoa powder and place in filled mold. When you slice it it look s great. Im going to try that today also Dorit


I've been wanting to try that. I've seen it done with soap balls.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Like Heather I do them with soap balls, and you can actually keep purple, purple, by using it like this in goatmilk soap. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4

They're beautiful with soap balls...roll them in the mica or cocoa, or whatever, plop them in the soap as you're pouring.


----------



## Dorit

Been thinking of trying this and you all inspired me,


----------



## Greylady

I saw some pictures of this too! I have been dying to try it! Looks great! I used activated charcoal on the one pictured. The one I had found that looked like rock was done with cocoa. Would love to see the ones you all come up with. They all will be one of a kind as no two will ever be alike!


----------



## Dorit

Betty, I think you and I are on the same learning curve  Im going to try the soap balls next. Now I know what to do with all the end cuts. Do you ladies charge more for soaps with added detail such as Betty and I are experimenting with? Dorit


----------



## Greylady

Good question! I wondered that too and I haven't been at this very long but love the challenges. How do you make the balls? With soft soap and wearing gloves?


----------



## MF-Alpines

I was wondering how you make balls, too.


----------



## Dorit

Balls: I collect the soft scraps when I cut my logs and shape into balls, like making meatballs. The key is to use the balls with in 24 hours, while they are still soft enough to cut easily and not pull on the inside of the log.


----------



## LynninTX

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!

**Now I know what to do with all the end cuts.**

I actually sell the end cuts... as sample bars. I also give them out fairly freely... being in a college town they have been a great way to get my soap in peoples hands.


----------



## Dorit

I take the end pieces and scraps and roll into balls, if the end piece is at least 5/8" Ill cut it into half and sell both for $1 a piece, what do you sell it for? Dorit


----------



## LynninTX

My ends cut to approx 1oz (1 to 1.5cm)... I sell them for $1


----------

